# Look In My PC



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've found this free software to be very helpful for diagnostic reports.

Here's the author's description:

"LookInMyPC generates a complete, comprehensive system profile that includes information on all installed hardware and software. Additionally it provides system diagnostic information such as details on running processes, installed services, startup programs, Windows updates and hot fixes, active network and Internet connections, TCP/IP port usage, event log detail, and much more. All this is provided in an easy to read, formatted report that you can view and print using your web browser. We have also hyperlinked many items so you can quickly and easily "Google" them to find out what they are or if some programs might be spyware or viruses. It is also completely non-invasive and makes no changes to your computers settings whatsoever. We have even included a handy function that allows you to create a full system profile and diagnostic report and automatically send it as an email ZIP file attachment to a tech support or help desk person."

Visit: http://www.lookinmypc.com/

BTW, "Lavalys announced today that it leaves the freeware market by halting the development of its EVEREST Home Edition (the successor of AIDA32) system diagnosis product." ...

Visit: http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks Kenny 
I'll give it a try ...

(BTW...I'll try harder to remember where these tips come from ......)


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Opps ....I just read the specs and it doesn't appear to run under 9x.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

It doesn't run with Windows ME either. I wonder if there is something comparable for older systems.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Kenny,

Looks good.:up:


----------



## joenational (Dec 21, 2005)

Not bad, pretty detailed on what is going on, and I like that fact that you can check what you want.

Thanks,
Joe.


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice. At the top it will tell you your windows serial number. Now i may never have to worry about forgetting it. I'll have to see if its the original one or the second one i got from formatting.


----------



## jatmon1 (Jan 9, 2005)

smeegle said:


> It doesn't run with Windows ME either. I wonder if there is something comparable for older systems.


You might try PC Wizard. I works on my old 'puter running 98.
http://www.cpuid.com

Try again stoner. Corrected the link .


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Seems to be a bad link.


----------



## jatmon1 (Jan 9, 2005)

I fixed the link. Should work now.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

I like the PCWizard, even better than Look in my PC and Everest. Seems simpler for me to use...or maybe I am just getting a little swifter with comp stuff.  Maybe


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks jatmon1, I'll give PC Wizard a try......


----------



## jatmon1 (Jan 9, 2005)

You are both welcome.


----------



## Matrix1999 (May 4, 2005)

LookInMyPC is very helpful. Thanks!


----------

